# How to: MK4 Monsoon into MK3



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

Monsoon single din head unit.








T8 black connector (car harness)
1 Brown/Blue (Alarm) or Blue/White (Vol Adj) *
2 Yellow (Telephone Mute)
3 White/Blue (AKTIV power signal) or Blue/White (K-wire) *
4 Brown/Red (Switched Power) *
5 White (Power Ant) or Black (Amplified Ant) (Power Antenna or SAFE) *
6 Gray/Blue (Illumination) *
7 Red/White (Constant Power) *
8 Brown (Ground) *
and if your oem T8 harness is all cut up.
T8 Black connector (OEM HU harness)
1 org/red - signal for anti-theft alarm system = Alarm dont need *
2 open
3 gry/wht - data link connector (DLC) K-wire = provide with an always on 12V source if no (DLC) K-wire from car *
4 yell/red stripe - ignition switch - S contact = Switched Power *
5 red/wht stripe - battery, positive (B+) supply terminal 30 (control input for "safe" display/anti-theft) = constant power *
6 blu/gry stripe - illumination, terminal 58b = illumination switch *
7 red/wht stripe - battery, positive (B+) supply terminal 30 = constant power *
8 brn - battery, negative(-) ground supply, terminal 31= ground *
The THREE POWER WIRES on the green(speaker out) connector ov the monsoon Amp. Pins are 18, 21 & 23. Which are constant or switched power lines? = was told they all get constant power since the amp is switched on & off through a speaker wire.
























_Modified by dworkz at 2:08 AM 3-23-2009_


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

any1


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

why? what a waste of time. hate to be negative nancy, but seriously. w-a-s-t-e of time.
Just buy a reverse harness for like 12 bucks for the radio.


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Fool... wanna know what a wast of time is? U. U'v been on the forums since march ov 08 and me since nov 07, yet you have a higher post count than i do. i'm sure its not due to u being helpful on the forums, in fact im quite positive u r just wasting time on here.
im sure when u saw - How to: MK4 Monsoon into MK3 - u actually saw - mike martinez please come into my thread and post some unnecessary bu!!sh!t - didnt u, do yourself a favor leave my threads alone, or i wont leave yours alone, ok champ
PO cut the stock harness up, so a reverse harness for like 12 bucks would be a waste ov time now wont it.










_Modified by dworkz at 11:59 AM 2-28-2009_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

I too would love to get the factory mk4 monsoon speakers/amp in my mk3. 
Anybody know if the monsoon amp runs warm? I'd like to run it underneath my back seat along with my other amp.
Any more info for wiring it in?


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

working on it i just need to find a better description ov the T8 Black connector 3
1-signal for anti-theft alarm system ---???
2-open
3-data link connector (DLC) K-wire ---???
4-ignition switch - S contact --- switched wire
5-battery, positive (B+) supply terminal 30 (control input for "safe" display/anti-theft) ---???
6-illumination, terminal 58b --- dash illumination
7-battery, positive (B+) supply terminal 30 --- constant power
8-battery, negative(-) ground supply, terminal 31 --- ground

somebody anybody pleease


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dworkz)*

effffhuck hue.
I dont care how long you been on here.
Im just speaking from my 6+ years in car audio, and my own personal opinions in putting radios from one car into a car they dont belong in. Thats what this place is for right? Or do you want me to be the sheep you seem to be? Whats the next "mod" for ya? Flat paint? Some bbs's? Stretched tires? 
The info you already have for the deck pinout is pretty self explanatory. buy a 70-1784 and 71-1784 metra harness. buy a factory amp harness and extend the power wires the length of what you need, and 8 sets of speaker wire long enough to get to the 2 sets of mids and 2 sets of tweeters to wherever your gonna mount the speakers, and dont forget your power and ground to the battery with a fuse. find a place to mount it and plug it in. 
Then find a way to mount the deck, as it wasnt designed to fit in a mk3 hole.
Youre gonna need to figure out if its a pos or gnd trigger for the factory alarm when armed, it is probably ground. Open doenst do anything. hook up the k-line if you feel like it, even though you probably aint gonna need it. the rest are gonna be color to color in the reverse harness. 
Plug it all in and start the car only to find out you have one of the coolest mk4 decks and amps in your car that sound like a factory system. Congratulate yourself on modding your car all by yourself and then regret it next week cuz you cant keep the deck in the dash and your stereo shutting off because you probably used wire nuts to install your ghetto system. 
Next week, post up something about buying a decent stereo system and ill post up "something that might be worth your reading". 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (blazerpounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_Congratulate yourself on modding your car all by yourself and then regret it next week cuz you cant keep the deck in the dash and your stereo shutting off because you probably used wire nuts to install your ghetto system. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Sounds like you are the wire nut master then. You must speak from experience of ghetto rigging all kinds of car stereos. Im not audio expert, but I have working ears, and they tell me that the mk4 monsoon speakers sound a whole lot better than whats offered in a mk3. Plus, if the parts and pieces are available cheap, or free, then why not take advantage of it?


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (blazerpounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_effffhuck hue.

effffhuck hue toooooo foooool

_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_I dont care how long you been on here.

hess hue dooooo! stop being a noob and answer my ques?

_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_Im just speaking from my 6+ years in car audio, *and my own personal opinions in putting radios from one car into a car they dont belong in.* Thats what this place is for right? *Or do you want me to be the sheep you seem to be?* Whats the next "mod" for ya? Flat paint? Some bbs's? Stretched tires? 

i admit i dont have 6+ years in radio installation, hope thats working out for ya
thats black sheep get it right
flat paint been there right before a pearl white paint job loved em both
iv got two sets ov bbs's running 205 forty's and love em.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_The info you already have for the deck pinout is pretty self explanatory. *buy a 70-1784 and 71-1784 metra harness*. buy a factory amp harness and extend the power wires the length of what you need, and 8 sets of speaker wire long enough to get to the 2 sets of mids and 2 sets of tweeters to wherever your gonna mount the speakers, and *dont forget your power and ground to the battery with a fuse. find a place to mount it and plug it in.*
 
well why didnt you say this before, we could av headed off in a diff direction
ill look into the metra harnesses, i already have the amp harness
sooo there are three power lines whats what two thin and one thick Pins 18, 21 23 on the green(speaker out) connector

_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_Then find a way to mount the deck, as it wasnt designed to fit in a mk3 hole.

fits pretty good no?









_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_*Youre gonna need to figure out if its a pos or gnd trigger for the factory alarm when armed, it is probably ground.* *Open doenst do anything*. *hook up the k-line if you feel like it, even though you probably aint gonna need it.* the rest are gonna be color to color in the reverse harness. 

so what does the k line do?

_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_Plug it all in and start the car only to find out you have one of the coolest mk4 decks and amps in your car that sound like a factory system. Congratulate yourself on modding your car all by yourself and then regret it next week cuz you cant keep the deck in the dash and your stereo shutting off because you probably used wire nuts to install your ghetto system. 
 
well i guess we'll find out a week after the install.

_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_Next week, post up something about buying a decent stereo system and ill post up "something that might be worth your reading". 

pioneer, alpine, clarion, kenwood, are just a few systems iv owned in the past not interested in any of those at this point, iv never been a big audio guy.

_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

 thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

holy crap im going in circles
T8 Black connector 3(HU from car)
1-signal for anti-theft alarm system --- IM GONNA GUESS ONE CAME IN THE FACTORY HARNESS IN MY CAR I JUST GOTTA FIND IT?
2-open
3-data link connector (DLC) K-wire --- what does this do where does it go --- ???
4-ignition switch - S contact --- this goes to the ignitions switched wire right?
5-battery, positive (B+) supply terminal 30 (control input for "safe" display/anti-theft) --- HELP?????????
6-illumination, terminal 58b --- this hooks up to the dash illumination switch right?
7-battery, positive (B+) supply terminal 30 --- this get constant power right?
8-battery, negative(-) ground supply, terminal 31 --- this just needs to be grounded out right?
T8a Brown connector 2(HU to amp)
1 + RR
2 - RR
3 + RF
4 - RF
5 + LF
6 - LF
7 + LR
8 - LR
Green Amp Connector (AMP to speakers)
1 + LR Woofer
2 - LR Woofer
3 + RR Woofer
4 - RR Woofer
5 + LR Tweet
6 - LR Tweet
7 + RR Tweet
8 - RR Tweet
9 + LF Tweet
10 - RF Tweet
11 - LF Tweet
12 + RF Tweet
13 - LF Woofer
14 + LF Woofer
15 - RF Woofer
16 + RF Woofer
17 open
18 POWER WIRE ? - help HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP
19 GROUND 
20 GROUND 
21 POWER WIRE ? - help HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP
22 GROUND 
23 POWER WIRE ? - help HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP
Gray Amp connector (AMP from hu)
14 + LR
15 - LR
17 - RR
18 + RR
20 + LF
21 - LF
23 + RF
24 - RF


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A yElP fOr hElP


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

somebody


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dworkz)*

K-line is for the can-bus. It increases the volume of the deck automatically, as you increase speed.
It also allows the deck to be read via vag-com.
You don't need it.


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wreckedmyteg)*

Thank you Wreckedmyteg
















_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_
Sounds like you are the wire nut master then. You must speak from experience of ghetto rigging all kinds of car stereos. Im not audio expert, but I have working ears, and they tell me that the mk4 monsoon speakers sound a whole lot better than whats offered in a mk3. Plus, if the parts and pieces are available cheap, or free, then why not take advantage of it?
 
Eggzacktlee why not?


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

allo allo


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I must be missing something. It really is a straight forward install; everything is labeled.
I have the MK4 Single DIN monsoon deck and the MK4 Single DIN CD Player in My MK2; and Ill I had to do to get everything to work was hook it up just as indicated onthe pin outs; and connect the stereos incoming K-Line to a constant (always on) 12V source. BAM! works.
Or; maybe I am missing some problem that you are having?
EDIT:
...Isn't this a Passat dash? it doesn't look like the dash on either of My MK3's - does look like my friends old Passat B3 dash though..


_Modified by evilrobot0 at 1:19 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (evilrobot0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilrobot0* »_I must be missing something. It really is a straight forward install; everything is labeled.
I have the MK4 Single DIN monsoon deck and the MK4 Single DIN CD Player in My MK2; and Ill I had to do to get everything to work was hook it up just as indicated onthe pin outs; and *connect the stereos incoming K-Line to a constant (always on) 12V source*. BAM! works.
Or; maybe I am missing some problem that you are having?
EDIT:
...Isn't this a Passat dash? it doesn't look like the dash on either of My MK3's - does look like my friends old Passat B3 dash though..

_Modified by evilrobot0 at 1:19 AM 3-10-2009_

so wire the k-line to a constant 12v source, gotcha.
i have not started wiring yet, ill prolly get to this on the weekend, still gotta visit the dealer for speakers.
its a corrado dash.


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

?!? confusing ?!?


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *wreckedmyteg* »_
Ah no. I believe you'll fry your CCU if you do. Just tape it off.



LOL; whats a CCU?
He's putting a MK4 Stereo into a CE2 wired car.
it is very straight forward; the wiring connectors are the same.
the stereo is looking for a signal on the K-line to keep it from going into Lock mode.
provide that K-line input for the stereo with an always on 12V source; and it behaves just fine. (if the constant voltage source loses power; when you power it back up you will be prompted to put the radio code in; just like in a regular MK4 - and code entry is the same)
Really; it is NOT hard... and I don't know what wreckedmyteg is talking about. The car that the orig poster is talking about DOES NOT HAVE a k-line from the ECU, and he wouldn't be sending voltage into the ECU; in fact the ECU has no part what so ever in the equation.
I have put this deck in 3 different MK2's now. It is a straight ahead process.
Just get a VW reverse wiring harness; hook it up - put 12V on the K-line to the stereo and call it a day.


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*FV-QR*

also; you know this really isn't major surgery. VW put the same stereo in late production 1999 MK3's and in the MK3.5 Cabrios.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: How to: MK4 Monsoon into MK3 (dworkz)*

The radio in the picture is not a radio that came in a late A3 CAR. 
I'm trying to do the same thing. The infomation I have gathered is you have to supply power to the #2 pin that is marked "open"


_Modified by Sandy at 4:18 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

does it suck yet?


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

blazer yarr back wve mis yuuuu.............................

Heres what u had nothing to do with
after removing the previous radio found out the stock connector no longer existed








brown wire is ground
grey / blue wire is the dash light signal from the dimmer
red / white wire is a constant 12 volt positive signal
brown / red wire is the switched power
T8 Black connector 3(HU from car)
1-signal for anti-theft alarm system = org/red stripe - dont need
2-open
3-data link connector (DLC) K-wire = gry/wht stripe - provide with an always on 12V source
4-ignition switch - S contact = yell/red stripe - ignition switch
5-battery, positive (B+) supply terminal 30 (control input for "safe" display/anti-theft) = thick red/wht stripe - constant power 
6-illumination, terminal 58b = blu/gry stripe - illumination switch
7-battery, positive (B+) supply terminal 30 = red/wht stripe - constant power
8-battery, negative(-) ground supply, terminal 31= brn - ground









Still don't know what to do with the 3 power lines coming from the pins 18, 21 & 23 off the Green Amp Connector (AMP to speakers)
1 + LR Woofer
2 - LR Woofer
3 + RR Woofer
4 - RR Woofer
5 + LR Tweet
6 - LR Tweet
7 + RR Tweet
8 - RR Tweet
9 + LF Tweet
10 - RF Tweet
11 - LF Tweet
12 + RF Tweet
13 - LF Woofer
14 + LF Woofer
15 - RF Woofer
16 + RF Woofer
17 open
18 POWER WIRE(thin) ?
19 GROUND
20 GROUND
21 POWER WIRE(thin) ?
22 GROUND
23 POWER WIRE(thick) ?








BTW new monsoon speakers from dealer is $660










_Modified by dworkz at 12:53 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: How to: MK4 Monsoon into MK3 (Sandy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandy* »_The radio in the picture is not a radio that came in a late A3 CAR. 
I'm trying to do the same thing. The infomation I have gathered is you have to supply power to the #2 pin that is marked "open"

_Modified by Sandy at 4:18 PM 3-14-2009_

could you post up where u found that?


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: How to: MK4 Monsoon into MK3 (dworkz)*

Do you have the monsoon amp, etc as well?
otherwise just use regular speakers. they work just fine. The monsoon deck DOES have the same internal amp as the non monsoon deck.
Thats what I'm using in my MK2
-MK4 Monsoon Single DIN headunit
-MK4 Single DIN CD Player
in a SWG Replica VOTEX Center console on my MK2
I'll go outside and take pics of my stereo (and the wiring) in a few minutes...


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: How to: MK4 Monsoon into MK3 (evilrobot0)*

yups monsoon amp, hu and very soon monsoon speakers.
swg rep?!? never seen 1 ov those before, pics ov your mk2 with the decks in please?


_Modified by dworkz at 8:55 AM 3-20-2009_


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dworkz* »_yups monsoon amp, hu and very soon monsoon speakers.
swg rep?!? never seen 1 ov those before, pics ov your mk2 with the decks in please?




as soon as I get home from work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*












_Modified by dworkz at 10:17 AM 3-25-2009_


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

blazerpounds is soooo cuuute










_Modified by dworkz at 8:45 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hey; Sorry I didn't post those pics sooner; My MK2 has been in "Storage" in my Side yard, under a car cover; and filled with crap - with a broken exhaust- LOL) all winter; I just dug it out today and fixed its exhaust... so; heres my MK4 gear in my MK2 (with an SWG console.)
Things are sagging a bit in this pic because I haven't screwed it all back together - nor have I cleaned the interior. ha!



























_Modified by evilrobot0 at 6:53 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thats howt pics ov car or else


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dworkz* »_thats howt pics ov car or else











not REALLY the place to whore my car; but here you go.








That guy in the middle isnt me.







Thats Q-Tip
(black GLI is mine; red VR coupe belongs to Jordan Shrek of CT)
























































Fat man driving.







(OLD pic)









EDIT: and, Today - afte rI got her rolling again.



















_Modified by evilrobot0 at 7:43 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (evilrobot0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilrobot0* »_

not REALLY the place to whore my car; but here you go.








That guy in the middle isnt me.







Thats Q-Tip
(black GLI is mine; red VR coupe belongs to Jordan Shrek of CT)
























































Fat man driving.







(OLD pic)









EDIT: and, Today - afte rI got her rolling again.
















_Modified by evilrobot0 at 7:43 PM 3-31-2009_









effing clean man.. way ta go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_does it suck yet?











_Modified by dworkz at 3:54 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*FV-QR*

there you go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
see; it wasn't that hard now; was it.


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (evilrobot0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilrobot0* »_there you go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
see; it wasn't that hard now; was it.


----------

